# FedEx destroyed my wall connector, silence from Tesla



## rj-n2rj (Oct 7, 2018)

not sure where to put this but I need some advice.

I ordered a wall connector in preparation for my M3 AWD. It was supposed to be delivered last week of September .
September 26 I notice that FedEx said it was damaged in transit and they are returning it to Tesla.

I sent an email and no response. 

I called them last week and they said my email generated a ticket but nobody was assigned to it. They assigned someone and then said they would get back to me.

It’s tuesday and NO word from Tesla.

What do I do? Call again for another empty promise? I am tempted to call my credit card company and ask them to charge back... this shouldn’t be hard, to at least send me an email...


----------



## Firewired (Apr 9, 2016)

Wow, at least they didn’t try and deliver it to you.


----------



## ravisorg (Jun 27, 2018)

I’ve had the sane experience, they charged me for and shipped multiple rear cargo mats and they’ve been sitting in my basement for months, every time I’ve contacted them they’re sympathetic but are unable to help directly and supposedly update the ticket but like I said, months and no response on it. 

I was thinking growing pains but it’s sort of beyond that now. 

My advice would be to (politely) bug them via phone weekly at least. I don’t know if that’ll help but pretty sure my case has been forgotten. Yours is more critical, try to find someone to talk to if you can instead of just updating a ticket. 

Good luck!


----------



## babula (Aug 26, 2018)

Who exactly is on the hook if something like this happens? Clearly FedEx at fault but I'm sure Tesla has insurance for these kinds of issues. Sucks that you have to wait but at least you don't have your car yet.

Worst case scenario you can get money back from your credit card, thats exactly what I would do if you have no clear action after a few weeks.


----------



## Karl Sun (Sep 19, 2018)

babula said:


> Who exactly is on the hook if something like this happens? Clearly FedEx at fault but I'm sure Tesla has insurance for these kinds of issues. Sucks that you have to wait but at least you don't have your car yet.


 The shipper is responsible for all damages - in this case FedEx. Don't know how long it takes the shipper to pay the sender.

They (fedex) will pay the sender for the damaged product and shipping costs and the sender "should* then send a new, replacement product. No idea how long it will take Tesla to ship a new item.

Personally I would cancel the original damaged order (dispute via credit card) and make a new order for a new one. If Tesla later ships a second unit,m refuse it. No need for you to wait weeks / months for Tesla to get their act together.

Pardon me for saying this but Tesla's Customer Service after the sale REALLY SUCKS. IMHO. I'm not saying it's good before the sale.


----------



## rj-n2rj (Oct 7, 2018)

I’m going to file with my credit card and buy one on eBay - AFTER I receive my car. Don’t want anything messing with me. I can charge at work so I’m good for now.


----------



## Oregon47 (Aug 5, 2018)

Do you really need the 48 Amps provided through the charger. I purchased mine prior to receiving our M3 LR. Turns out our driving pattern about 20 miles a day requires charging only a couple of times a week. Any 30 amp circuit with the stand cable would have worked.


----------



## rj-n2rj (Oct 7, 2018)

Oregon47 said:


> Do you really need the 48 Amps provided through the charger. I purchased mine prior to receiving our M3 LR. Turns out our driving pattern about 20 miles a day requires charging only a couple of times a week. Any 30 amp circuit with the stand cable would have worked.


I'm sorry but this isn't really helpful to me and not relevant to my question. There is more than just the capacity to consider which is why I wanted the wall connector. For me it's a matter of convenience and permanence. I want to be able to pull into my garage and have a charging cable ready for me so I can just plug it in and head inside. I prefer to keep the included cable inside the car so if I stay over somewhere I can just plug in without having to hassle with packing away the cable every time I leave my house.


----------



## rj-n2rj (Oct 7, 2018)

Karl Sun said:


> The shipper is responsible for all damages - in this case FedEx. Don't know how long it takes the shipper to pay the sender.
> 
> They (fedex) will pay the sender for the damaged product and shipping costs and the sender "should* then send a new, replacement product. No idea how long it will take Tesla to ship a new item.
> 
> ...


This is well before this. I just want them to give me some sort of acknowledgement that they know about my issue and have a plan go resolve it. Is that really too much to ask for...

I filed my dispute. I'm hoping that since they aren't listening to me (it's been a month) that they will listen to Amex. I don't want a refund. I want my wall connector.


----------



## KeltekNW (Nov 28, 2020)

fedex lost my charger, Tesla quickly sent a replacement after a few emails and the verified package was actually lost and never delivered


----------

